# Puerto Rico VW and Euro Shows (Videos)



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

Aibonito, Puerto Rico 2012






Thanks to 
West Euro Crew(WEC) Puerto Rico
Center East Crew(CEC) Puerto Rico
NewBeetlePR
Alex Ramos
Xavier Santiago
EuroCrewPR


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

Aguada, Puerto Rico 2012


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

3rd Mini Nation Rally


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

WEC 1st RoadTrip


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

I don't see any clapped out Corollas or Civics? PR fail.


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

GolfTango said:


> I don't see any clapped out Corollas or Civics? PR fail.


Fail??? Why??


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

I missed this!

Also, no fail. The clapped out Puerto Rican vehicle of choice is a Hyundai sedan with all four shocks blown, all four windows down, blasting reggaeton.


----------



## Some_Day (Jul 19, 2011)

GolfTango said:


> I don't see any clapped out Corollas or Civics? PR fail.


Oh come on, really? Thats not even funny.. fine, I giggled. :laugh:


----------



## pr_gti (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome, next time I'm back on the island I have to check out the scene :thumbup:
I have an uncle who's nickname is Pucho :wave::beer:


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

pr_gti said:


> Awesome, next time I'm back on the island I have to check out the scene :thumbup:
> I have an uncle who's nickname is Pucho :wave::beer:



:wave: :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

EuroDub And DynoDay 
Carolina, Puerto Rico


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

VolkyMania 2008
Ponce, Puerto Rico


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

CEC Road Trip to Comerio, Puerto Rico


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

Volkswagen & Porsche Show de Coamo 2012


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

New Beetle PR Coast Tour


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

Dyno Day @ Predator Performance EuroCrewPR


----------



## puchoPR (Mar 17, 2012)

European Car Fest 2008


----------



## heown (Oct 22, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I'm heading down to PR tomorrow and staying for a week. I'm interested in seeing/shooting some cars for my blog if possible. I'll be in San Juan and I plan on visiting the Volkswagen museum while I'm there, it could be fun to get a group together and all meet up there or something.

I know this is late notice, but its worth a shot! Let me know of there is any interest!


----------

